
Some books with crunchy code - luu
http://abecedarius.tumblr.com/post/71370089924/some-books-with-crunchy-code
======
myg204
Very nice list. I have read maybe 30% of the books listed, and I agree, they
do contain great and subtle insights. Definitely books that I like to pick up
again and again. I'd add those 2 to the list: (i) "Programming on Purpose:
Essays on Software Design" by P.J. Plauger, and (ii) the two "Programming
Pearls"/"More Programming Pearls" by Jon Bentley.

